# Just Signed Up



## desert smokin (Oct 14, 2007)

Just finished the paperwork and check for the KCBS Barbeque Judging Class on Nov. 8. Goes out in tomorrow's mail. 
It's in conjunction with the Southwest International BBQ Cook-off at Rawhide Western Town on the Gila River Indian Reservation, November 9 thru 11..
Looking forward to some education, meeting new people and eating some good que.
I promised myself I'd attend and I almost let it slip by.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrat's, good judges are alway's needed! At least now some team down there will have a fightin chance!


----------

